
How a 3D printer clone was stopped from launching on Kickstarter - sparso
https://medium.com/@Kodama3D/the-art-of-copying-how-a-3d-printer-clone-was-stopped-from-launching-on-kickstarter-and-failed-on-bb63e68cf273
======
sharemywin
The problem I have with copyright, patents etc. is what if tweaking the design
makes sense? or Maybe not even to the larger market, but some subsection. To
me 3d printers are cool because they make 3d printer parts. Don't get me wrong
I get the reason for patents and copyrights. But, to me I think ARM had it
right in patenting the design and building an ecosystem around it.

